# total newbie! mozart piano concerto nos 20 and 21



## devdhbhatt (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi all

Total newbie here to classical music, recently got into it after listening to trance for over 15 years.

In particular, Mozarts piano concertos no 20 and 21 sit very well with me 

Was wondering, do you guys have any similar pieces from Mozart or other composers that I may peruse?

Thansk in advance!

Regards
Dev


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I recommend this album of Mozart concerti played by Helene Grimaud: http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/html/special/grimaud-mozart/


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Mozart's 23 and 24 are very good. If you aren't married to the piano, try Mozart's Violin (especially 5) or Horn Concertos. 

Maybe Beethoven's first two or three piano concertos. Of course there's no reason you can't listen to all five.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

devdhbhatt said:


> Total newbie here to classical music, recently got into it after listening to trance for over 15 years.
> 
> Was wondering, do you guys have any similar pieces from Mozart or other composers that I may peruse?


15 years of trance  Well, I'm sure you have got the right mindset 

Try these:

List of compositions by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## devdhbhatt (Dec 1, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> Mozart's 23 and 24 are very good. If you aren't married to the piano, try Mozart's Violin (especially 5) or Horn Concertos.
> 
> Maybe Beethoven's first two or three piano concertos. Of course there's no reason you can't listen to all five.


Thanks for this! Really helpful


----------



## devdhbhatt (Dec 1, 2014)

to: albertfallickwang

thanks! will try to get my hands on it!


----------



## devdhbhatt (Dec 1, 2014)

brotagonist said:


> 15 years of trance  Well, I'm sure you have got the right mindset
> 
> Try these:
> 
> List of compositions by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


i appreciate your reply. if you were to select from that vast list a few compositions that would serve as a primer for a beginner to this genre, which would they be?


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

All the Mozart PCs from 9-27 are wonderful, but particularly 20-27. I recommend the set with Pianist Robert Casadesus and Conductor George Szell, both for Musicality and low price.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

devdhbhatt said:


> i appreciate your reply. if you were to select from that vast list a few compositions that would serve as a primer for a beginner to this genre, which would they be?


The later Mozart symphonies (from No. 35 on) are excellent, as are the String Quintets and Quartets, the Mass in C minor, and the Requiem. If you're interested in opera, Mozart's last several operas are all masterpieces of the genre.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Comple...449214&sr=1-1&keywords=mozart+piano+concertos

http://www.amazon.com/Little-Big-Mo..._sp_1_1_p?ie=UTF8&refRID=03H4SH4T87Y04DAZMY82

http://www.amazon.com/Big-Mozart-Bo...qid=1417449368&sr=1-1&keywords=big+mozart+box

http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Suprem...417449400&sr=1-3&keywords=rise+of+the+masters

For under $10, these will provide you with listening through Christmas. Far from definitive versions, yet you can explore at such a minimal cost and find works to later invest more money in, if that's your wish. Happy hunting.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

devdhbhatt said:


> to: albertfallickwang
> 
> thanks! will try to get my hands on it!


No problem. It is an exciting live recording that Grimaud did and I can't say enough great things about it for a first listen!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

devdhbhatt said:


> Hi all
> 
> Total newbie here to classical music, recently got into it after listening to trance for over 15 years.
> 
> ...


Sure! If you like Mozart's 20th and 21st piano concertos, other great Mozart piano concertos are numbers 9, 15, 17, 22, 23, 24, 25 and 27. Try any of those!


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

hpowders said:


> ... other great Mozart piano concertos are numbers 9, 15, 17, 22, 23, 24, 25 and 27. Try any of those!


I'm sure you meant to include #18 in there. :tiphat:


----------



## Markbridge (Sep 28, 2014)

You might give Mendelssohn's two piano concertos a try. They're what one might call written in a quasi Classical (Period) vein.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Skilmarilion said:


> I'm sure you meant to include #18 in there. :tiphat:


No I didn't. I find it a bit dull actually. I also dislike #22-Mozart's attempt at a very big, grand E-Flat statement. I prefer Mozart a bit less grand.

I love Mozart in B-Flat, but in this key I prefer the bubbly delightful Piano Concerto #15.


----------



## devdhbhatt (Dec 1, 2014)

my friends, thanks for the warm welcome by way of your enthusiastic replies ! i truly appreciate it 
come this weekend, i will go through this thread in detail and listen to all your recommendations !!!

i will update this thread with my thoughts 

Bless you all !


----------

